# locked fingers



## fufu (Dec 2, 2005)

Whenever I am done with an intense workout my fingers seem to lock up when I extend them. I notice this on the way home from the gym. I have to actually put some effort into closing them. I find this is most common after my triceps/back workout. I'm not worried about it, but I'm a bit curious. Does this happen to anyone else? -and does anyone know why?


----------



## lnvanry (Dec 2, 2005)

no...its never happened to me since I started working 4 years ago...it sounds bad


----------



## MyK (Dec 2, 2005)

sounds like a Somatoform Disorder to me!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

Is there any pain associated with this stiffness?


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2005)

No pain whatsoever. After I get my fingers out of the locked out positition they arent stiff or anything.


----------



## MyK (Dec 2, 2005)

fufu said:
			
		

> somotaform disorder?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

fufu said:
			
		

> somotaform disorder?



He's just bullshitting most likely.


----------



## MyK (Dec 2, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> He's just bullshitting most likely.


  you make me laugh! why do you think your the authority?


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2005)

No pain whatsoever. After I get my fingers out of the locked out positition they arent stiff or anything.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> you make me laugh! why do you think your the authority?



I don't think I am.  I haven't the slightest clue what could be the issue.  I just know that you like to mess around sometimes.


----------



## MyK (Dec 2, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't think I am.  I haven't the slightest clue what could be the issue.  I just know that you like to mess around sometimes.


Somatoform


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Yanick (Dec 2, 2005)

somatoform disorders are basically psychosomatic disorders. just like the placebo effect (lay mans term for psychosomatic response) you can develop certain disorders which have origins in your psyche (anxiety and so forth), better to say that your psychological state can contribute rather than cause all by itself whatever condition. examples of psychosomatic disorders are ulcers, high blood pressure etc.

a somatoform condition is just like a psychosomatic except there exists no medical condition to treat so its all basically in your head. so the difference between the two condition is basically whether or not there actually is something physiologically wrong with you.

i looked it up in case i was wrong, or forgot my freshman psychology class already.

somatoform 

psychosomatic


----------



## Mudge (Dec 3, 2005)

Maybe dry joints or something, mine get like that especially after a back/biceps type workout where I am working the grip heavily, but in the middle position not extended. In my case most of it is just sheer fatigue.


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2005)

and what does somatoform disorder have to do with my fingers locking up? eh?


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 3, 2005)

I had a feeling that's what a somatoform disorder was.  I mean, the root word was right there.  Nonetheless, that's impossible to diagnose over the Internet...


----------

